# Aldi waterless was and wax



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

*Aldi waterless wash and wax*

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu...-july/product-detail/ps/p/waterless-wash-wax/

Anyone tried this?


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

No idea but I grabbed some today to try on my caravan next week, I will report back on my findings!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

JDO330 said:


> No idea but I grabbed some today to try on my caravan next week, I will report back on my findings!


Just picked up 2 bottles today, have you had a chance to try it yet?

Going to try on the caravan tonight.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Right here we go tried this out last night.

Tried it on the car wing first, noticed its rusting away so not bothered 1f it marked it or not.

Its funny stuff, not what I was expecting at all. It sprays out like a thick AG SRP :doublesho
I was expecting a watery substance not like this. Car was not that dirty so I used one microfiber to clean the wing and one to buff.
It cleaned well, left no marring, and a great shine. Beading this morning is good too.

Not all good tho. The spray goes everywhere, the overspray drys white and chalky and it REALLY makes a mess of black plastic.

Would I use it again on the car, no chance but I did my caravan with it and will be happy to use it up on that.

Got too bottles, might take one back :lol:


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Tried mine yesterday & I agree with all of the above. I thought the spray head "Looked" good, but as stated it sprayed everywhere. I wont be buying it again


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for posting fellas, I was thinking about trying some of this but I won't bother now.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

PeteT said:


> Thanks for posting fellas, I was thinking about trying some of this but I won't bother now.


Don't blame you. Really wanted it to be good and it is in a way, just the spray head and the marking of plastic that annoyed me.

As I said will use it up on the caravan and try and take the unused one back.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Put in new bottle with a better sprayhead????


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Put in new bottle with a better sprayhead????


Thought about this, but the way it marks trim etc, I won't be using it on the car again :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds like a first generation waterless wash thats been rebottled to sell off


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Sounds like a first generation waterless wash thats been rebottled to sell off


Whats the newer stuff like? I was not sure what to expect but didn't think it would be like it is.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> Whats the newer stuff like? I was not sure what to expect but didn't think it would be like it is.


More effective and doesn`t dry white, many many to try Ultima WW takes some beating and the expensive Meguires Wash anywhere, 3D/HD,Freedom, Eco Touch, Optimum Opticlean even ONR at qd dilution to name just a few.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Aldi isn't a sponsor so why not lock this down?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

alxg said:


> Aldi isn't a sponsor so why not lock this down?


:lol: prob will be


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Only just got round to trying this after my post above. Haven't tried it on the car, not sure I will? But it was absolutely brilliant on our caravan. So easy to use. Can't see any evidence of scratching or swirls, not even on the plastic windows! It's the first time I've used a product like this, if anyone knows of anything that's still waterless, similar priced but better then please shout. Agree about the spray bottle, its not the best but for a large panel it's usable in my opinion.
I will be getting some more to use on our big aluminium and plastic box on wheels!
Regards, Jon.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Oops, in my excitement I didn't realise there was a second page and see my question re other products has already been answered.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

JDO330 said:


> Only just got round to trying this after my post above. Haven't tried it on the car, not sure I will? But it was absolutely brilliant on our caravan. So easy to use. Can't see any evidence of scratching or swirls, not even on the plastic windows! It's the first time I've used a product like this, if anyone knows of anything that's still waterless, similar priced but better then please shout. Agree about the spray bottle, its not the best but for a large panel it's usable in my opinion.
> I will be getting some more to use on our big aluminium and plastic box on wheels!
> Regards, Jon.


I am going to use mine up on the van too.

Shine is good but does not last long, did mine two weeks ago and it needs done again.


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

this is on again this thursday... i'm glad I found this thread.. I'll save my money!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Please do :thumb:

I have two bottles left can't give them away


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

alxg said:


> Aldi isn't a sponsor so why not lock this down?


Because its not Aldi trying to promote their own products and services, without paying.

That's the difference.


----------

